

Facebook's Privacy Settings Present Intrinsic Limitations To The Platform - mjfern
http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/04/facebook-privacy-limitations/

======
nopassrecover
As a user I'm sick of Facebook applications requiring access to more
information than they need. If anything there should be greater control for
users to limit what information is accessible by applications on a global
level. Secondly, applications should be forced to stop this viral spam crap
(including spamming notifications to friends/getting spammed from friends).
The report a spam feature doesn't work because people are happy with the apps
and the spam feature is pretty hidden. For a quiz app to need access to your
friends is ridiculous.

